
Google executives stopped employees discussing diversity and hiring - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/12/16882270/google-diversity-hiring-executives-cory-altheide
======
ElmntOfSurprise
Absolutely the right decision. If a topic has many smart people arguing both
sides, then there is probably some merit for both, and you should not
antagonize your coworkers over it.

Also:

> Altheide’s account provides a counterpoint to the description of Google by
> former engineers James Damore and David Gudeman

Damore's memo got leaked within weeks (days?), he got bullied internally,
threatened publicly and eventually fired, while Altheide's memo is made public
only now, apparently by himself.

